

The Sad Slow Ending Of The Nook - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/the-sad-slow-ending-of-the-nook/

======
IheartApplesDix
Echos of iPhone competitors...

There's such a huge incentive for these services that are natural monopolies
to be adopted by users. What happens when Kindle is the only eBook with a
library, Apple is the only hardware with an appstore, or when Windows is the
only OS? Stagnation of innovation, which is what these platforms are supposed
to be fighting.

I think the root problem is that while the things that these monopolies do are
solved problems, they aren't implemented that way...

